# Gto Fortification, Part 1



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GTO FORTIFICATION, PART 1*








Making the '04 More Powerful than the '05 with Vortech's New Centrifugal Supercharger Kit
Part I: The Nuts and Bolts of the Kit, and Installation Begins 
By Steve Magnante​ 
It's an unfortunate fact that the Australian-sourced '04 GTO hasn't topped the Billboard charts like we all hoped it would. Some say it's the milquetoast styling, others say at around $33,000 MSRP, the price is just too high. Regardless, there's no denying it's one hell of a driver's car.

*Click here for the rest of the story from High Performance Pontiac!*​​


----------



## dtor (Sep 17, 2005)

WOW :willy: 120 rwhp gain on the first run, and still about 100 hp after a good thrashing. Nice gains. Too bad that particular goat showed such poor initial dyno numbers. I'd figure to see another 40 hp stock. Oh well, that just means there's more to be had out of the SC on a "normal" LS1.


----------

